# window smashed



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

delete post upon uber investigation

have to make video private


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> I was driving in DC. Picked up 3 passengers. There was 2 other people had issues with them.
> 
> This guy walked up to my car, struck my car with his belt first time. after 2 minutes of arguing, he struck my car and cracked my windshield the second time.


Why did you sit there for 2 minutes after he hit the car the first time? At least pull away and call the cops while keeping an eye on him. But you already know he's violent and you stay there?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why did you sit there for 2 minutes after he hit the car the first time?


Yea, why?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

they were holding my car door open. didn't really know what to do at that point, who knows what he'll do if i decide to drive off. I drive a prius doesn't accelerate too quickly. 

I was afraid he might have a gun or something.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Let's see you made an illegal u-turn, made an unsafe stop, blocked traffic in a construction zone putting other drivers at risk of a head on collision, and you sat there for 2-minutes after he struck your vehicle once. 

You're not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> they were holding my car door open. didn't really know what to do at that point, who knows what he'll do if i decide to drive off. I drive a prius doesn't accelerate too quickly.
> 
> I was afraid he might have a gun or something.


I get it now, "I might get shot but the door is open so I'll just wait till they close it. Besides, my car is too slow."


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> Let's see you made an illegal u-turn, made an unsafe stop, blocked traffic in a construction zone putting other drivers at risk of a head on collision, and you sat there for 2-minutes after he struck your vehicle once.
> 
> You're not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer.


actually, it's a safe stop.
The whole side walk was blocked off by cones due to construction so i parked the closest I can to the side walk.
I did not risk the passengers at rish of a head on collision since that area was sealed off by construction crew, no one can drive in that lane.

They were holding my door open so I couldn't just drive off. Prius doesn't accelerate too quickly. Driving off right away I can be in risk of a collision with the cross traffic 20 yards ahead of me. There are actually construction crew around so I might hit some one if some one walks out like the witness did.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Backdash said:


> I get it now, "I might get shot but the door is open so I'll just wait till they close it. Besides, my car is too slow."


you're really dumb. Lets see you try to pull that off in a car with 3 passengers weighing a total of 600 pounds in a 80 hp car.

when in the middle of an argument, you try not to take sides. especially you don't want to take side that's against the person with a weapon in his hand. I waited until the right moment to kick the passengers out of the car in a manner that poses no threat to me.

driving off can pose a series of risks:

got hit by the cross traffic ahead of me (collision involving passengers)
hit the construction crew in front of me (felony)
escalate the fight, if he takes out a gun
he can do more damage to my car since he was still holding onto it

Got out of the whole thing with a smash windshield, instead of dragging myself into this fight they had.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> you're really dumb. Lets see you try to pull that off in a car with 3 passengers weighing a total of 600 pounds in a 80 hp car.


All you had to do is hit a blazing 8mph to leave the scene behind you. If think you the guy had a gun dumb is sticking around to find out.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Backdash said:


> All you had to do is hit a blazing 8mph to leave the scene behind you. If think you the guy had a gun dumb is sticking around to find out.


yah lets see.... if i drove off, escalated the issue, he pulls out a gun, started shooting at me, that can hit me or damage my car, hit the gas tank and can blow up the car.

also add to the risk of cross traffic collision (endangering myself even further) or the hitting the construction crew (felony, jail time). yah............. no.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> actually, it's a safe stop.
> The whole side walk was blocked off by cones due to construction so i parked the closest I can to the side walk.
> I did not risk the passengers at rish of a head on collision since that area was sealed off by construction crew, no one can drive in that lane.
> 
> They were holding my door open so I couldn't just drive off. Prius doesn't accelerate too quickly. Driving off right away I can be in risk of a collision with the cross traffic 20 yards ahead of me. There are actually construction crew around so I might hit some one if some one walks out like the witness did.


It was not a safe stop, you were causing other vehicles to drive around you into the oncoming traffic lanes. Prius' accelerate just fine, I own one.

Stopping in the middle of a street to onboard or offload passengers is never a safe stop!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> yah lets see.... if i drove off, escalated the issue, he pulls out a gun, started shooting at me, that can hit me or damage my car, hit the gas tank and can blow up the car.
> 
> also add to the risk of cross traffic collision (endangering myself even further) or the hitting the construction crew (felony, jail time). yah............. no.


Like I said not the sharpest knife in the drawer. You're full of excuses and what ifs for you inability to follow basic traffic laws and employing common sense. Trust if the guy had a gun, he would have pulled that instead of his belt.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> you're really dumb. Lets see you try to pull that off in a car with 3 passengers weighing a total of 600 pounds in a 80 hp car.
> 
> when in the middle of an argument, you try not to take sides. especially you don't want to take side that's against the person with a weapon in his hand. I waited until the right moment to kick the passengers out of the car in a manner that poses no threat to me.
> 
> ...


The unanswered question here is why you allowed them in your car after he hit your car, that should have been your common sense self preservation cue to lock the doors and drive away.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

You should have drove off ESPECIALLY if you thought he might have a gun. At worst he might have kicked your fender. Since the guy is randomly attacking some unknown car I have to imagine if he had a more effective weapon than a belt he would have pulled it.

1) You picked up in the middle of the street forcing cars to go around you.
2) You SAT in the street because you were too paralyzed with fear to act rationally.
3) If for whatever reason you DO decide to sit there WHY didn't you call the cops right then and there?

Learn from this and do many things different from now on.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

PS - I'd rather lose a door to my car than wind up with a bullet in my head, but that's just me.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't blame it on the Prius. No wonder many other drivers hate us Prius drivers. It is not a toy. It is a real car and almost as expensive as a very prestigious bmw or c class Mercedes. It is one of the tech wonders and drives just fine. Drive your Prius like a car and not a toy.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> You should have drove off ESPECIALLY if you thought he might have a gun. At worst he might have kicked your fender. Since the guy is randomly attacking some unknown car I have to imagine if he had a more effective weapon than a belt he would have pulled it.
> 
> 1) You picked up in the middle of the street forcing cars to go around you.
> 2) You SAT in the street because you were too paralyzed with fear to act rationally.
> ...


1) I didn't pick up the passenger in the middle of the street. Right lane was blocked due to construction. Therefore I picked them up closest to the curb as possible, in this case the right next to the cones.

2) so what if I storm off and got hit by the cross intersection traffic or hit a construction crew?

3) dc cop reaction is 5 minutes usually after called. I know from experience since I call them quite a few times in regarding things happen to me in dc.

My "rational" action let me got away with minimum danger to me, and least amount of damage to my car, and people nearby.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> 1) I didn't pick up the passenger in the middle of the street. Right lane was blocked due to construction. Therefore I picked them up closest to the curb as possible, in this case the right next to the cones.
> 
> 2) so what if I storm off and got hit by the cross intersection traffic or hit a construction crew?
> 
> ...


You forget you posted video? BECAUSE there was construction on the two lane road you shouldn't have blocked the ONE open lane forcing people to swerve into oncoming traffic. you should have parked either across the street next to the curb or around the corner and texted the pax. If this is confusing to you for the love of God take a driving course because you're a moving hazard. And if you can't control your car when you step on the gas hard - from a car that you claim accelerates at such a slow rate a man on foot could catch you and harm you - then you have no business driving it.

There was no intersection traffic either. The light was green a full 16 seconds after he FIRST hit your windshield. You could have gone through. Even after the light turns red - briefly because there is NO cross traffic - it turns green again meaning you could have left without fear of cross traffic.

I saw no construction crew standing in the street. They stay behind their cones generally and not standing in open lanes of traffic. You had a perfectly clear lane that many other people - who had to swerve into oncoming traffic to get around you - were using without killing anyone.

Another thing I noticed is the fact that before he even got to your car you were moving. As afraid as you claim to be about running people over that tells me all three of your pax were firmly IN your car before you put it in gear. WHY would you stop when someone is attacking your car?

All I'm hearing is excuses and not even good ones.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i stopped to wait until they enter in address.

So park on the other side of the street and let the passenger cross the street while there's traffic going on?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i stopped to wait until they enter in address.
> 
> So park on the other side of the street and let the passenger cross the street while there's traffic going on?


Here's a tip: Once someone starts attacking your car screw the GPS and drive. The pax can still enter in an address once you're already moving.

And I imagine, since they all appeared to be adults, that they've crossed streets before. Crossing at the cross walk - since its DESIGNED for that purpose - is FAR safer than getting into a car that is sitting in traffic in the middle of a street.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

who said they were crossing crosswalk? who said they will even use cross walk? stop assuming things. do you let your passengers cross the cross walk to reach you?

most people i know will jay walk, placing themselves in danger, before walking to end of the street to reach cross walk.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

In your video...right in front of your car...there is a cross walk...you know on the side of the street you SHOULD have parked on when you saw there was construction. And YES I do make the pax walk a few extra feet if doing otherwise is unsafe. Doing anything else puts people in more danger...


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

if i park across the street of where that construction is, they will jay walk across the street, put them in danger, as well as making them walk around construction equipment, that's even putting them more in danger.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

so for all those who are saying i should have hit and run, i remembered now after talking to DC Police yesterday. They said I did the right, legal, safe thing to do. I showed them the video too. They did agree where I picked up the passenger was 100% legal because of the construction. 

If I bolted, I could be facing charges of passenger endangerment and the construction crew endangerment (you slow down in construction zone, not speed up).


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> if i park across the street of where that construction is, they will jay walk across the street, put them in danger, as well as making them walk around construction equipment, that's even putting them more in danger.


Yeah I doubt that a cop told you that. If a pax CHOOSES to jay walk - which would have meant they would have gone out of their way to do it - then there is nothing you could have done. Nothing I say is going to enlighten you to the unnecessary danger you put yourself and your passengers in so I'll just pray you don't hurt anyone in the future.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Some one once said "One thing we all have in common is that we all think we are really good drivers."


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Some one once said "One thing we all have in common is that we all think we are really good drivers."


After a 12 hour shift I'm a shit driver and I know it. Otherwise I'm average.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> 1) I didn't pick up the passenger in the middle of the street. Right lane was blocked due to construction. Therefore I picked them up closest to the curb as possible, in this case the right next to the cones.
> 
> 2) so what if I storm off and got hit by the cross intersection traffic or hit a construction crew?
> 
> ...


You call the cops a FEW times? Do you have a bullseye on you back that says " Pick on me!"?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> they were holding my car door open. didn't really know what to do at that point, who knows what he'll do if i decide to drive off. I drive a prius doesn't accelerate too quickly.
> 
> I was afraid he might have a gun or something.


Fight or FLIGHT. it's as easy as that. Put that car in drive, turn on your hazards, BLAST THE HORN, and drive. Get to safety.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> so for all those who are saying i should have hit and run, i remembered now after talking to DC Police yesterday. They said I did the right, legal, safe thing to do. I showed them the video too. They did agree where I picked up the passenger was 100% legal because of the construction.
> 
> If I bolted, I could be facing charges of passenger endangerment and the construction crew endangerment (you slow down in construction zone, not speed up).


Did you hit someone? Where does the bit and run come into play?

I seriously doubt DC Police encouraged/praised staying in a dangerous situation - that goes against everything police are taught and teach to the public. Blocking traffic is neve legal. It's a ticketable offense. On boarding no offloading passengers in the middle of the street is never safe.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

D Town said:


> After a 12 hour shift I'm a shit driver and I know it. Otherwise I'm average.


Some one once said "One thing we all have in common is that we all (except D Town, Hes an average driver) think we are really good drivers."

Corrected


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> if i park across the street of where that construction is, they will jay walk across the street, put them in danger, as well as making them walk around construction equipment, that's even putting them more in danger.


You park in a location that safely allows passengers to enter and exit your vehicle, how they get to your vehicle is not your concern. If they elect to jaywalk, that's a choice they made of their own free will, your parking in a safe spot did not make them jaywalk.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> You should have drove off ESPECIALLY if you thought he might have a gun. At worst he might have kicked your fender. Since the guy is randomly attacking some unknown car I have to imagine if he had a more effective weapon than a belt he would have pulled it.
> 
> 1) You picked up in the middle of the street forcing cars to go around you.
> 2) You SAT in the street because you were too paralyzed with fear to act rationally.
> ...


What happen I'm lost


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I am not able to see the video at this moment. I would divide this incident in two. There is what the driver did that put himself and his car in harms way and then how it played out once he was confronted. 

For one, the even the guy went through his fault or not is bound to have been extremely stressful. A certain amount of time is going to need to pass before he is able to process any advice concerning how he should or should not have behaves. It is too recent. At some point, it may serve the OP well to sit down and think through his decisions that left him in such a position.

As to the conflict and how that unfolded. There is no point berating the guy about that. A person, sitting at home can suggest some other guy should have done A,B or C or that they would have done A,B or C. In such circumstances, it never ever plays out as you expect. How you respond is not likely to be the way you would write the story out before hand. It simply isn't.

I have had a couple incidents with violent people. It always worked out rather well. partly that was luck, largely it was the result of my decisions and behavior. In hindsight, much of the way I handled the situation felt more reflexive than anything else.

Seems to me, this guy needs to focus on getting the car fixed and go from there. Too bad, I wasn't able to see the video...... I will say this. All that aside, I have seen drivers who put themselves in trouble's way, almost subconsciously, looking for trouble.

We had a guy who carried super potent pepper spray. He kept going back to a busy corner to grab street hails (taxi). Each time one particular guy in the crowd kept getting in his face. It escalated each time. The second time he threatened to spray him. The third time he popped him right in the eyes with the pepper and he dropped like a sack of potatoes. I couldn't believe the dumb **** kept going back there........ I think he has a chip on his shoulder from getting stabbed years earlier driving taxi in a bigger rougher city......

The point is, if you are a driver, first be sure some part of you doesn't quietly want some kind of drama. It happens.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> who said they were crossing crosswalk? who said they will even use cross walk? stop assuming things. do you let your passengers cross the cross walk to reach you?
> 
> most people i know will jay walk, placing themselves in danger, before walking to end of the street to reach cross walk.


What happen


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I am not able to see the video at this moment. I would divide this incident in two. There is what the driver did that put himself and his car in harms way and then how it played out once he was confronted.
> 
> For one, the even the guy went through his fault or not is bound to have been extremely stressful. A certain amount of time is going to need to pass before he is able to process any advice concerning how he should or should not have behaves. It is too recent. At some point, it may serve the OP well to sit down and think through his decisions that left him in such a position.
> 
> ...


Its less about berating and more about he refuses to concede he did anything wrong when he did several GLARINGLY dangerous things that should not be repeated. I have been in any number of dangerous situations and have a pretty good grasp on what I would do. Yes there are guys out looking for a fight. Their usually young and/or have anger issues. All you can hope is those morons live long enough to realize that its not worth it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Kia21 said:


> What happen


Watch the video that was originally posted.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> Its less about berating and more about he refuses to concede he did anything wrong when he did several GLARINGLY dangerous things that should not be repeated. I have been in any number of dangerous situations and have a pretty good grasp on what I would do. Yes there are guys out looking for a fight. Their usually young and/or have anger issues. All you can hope is those morons live long enough to realize that its not worth it.


I understand all that. At this point, the guy isn't in a place to do what you ask him. Seems to me, at this point any engagement on here over what hid did versus what he should have done, that's kind of continuing the fight itself. At this point. What you want is for him to concede a point to you, here on this forum. What he needs to do is have a real understanding of how he handled it and take responsibility for his own shortcomings. He doesn't really need to do anything. Anything he would concede here, that only really pertains to this thread, as if it is something itself to be won or lost.

I didn't get to see the video. Kia can't go watch the video, it is set to private now, or at least it was. If this was largely the result of a healthy dose of poor judgement, that needs to be learned over time. Also, it doesn't mean he isn't getting the point or thinking about what he could have done better. This kind of thread its own kind of pissing match. The dude got bettered to the tune of a $240 windshield, lost confidence and pride. Now we expect him to ake a whoopin' here too? Seems unlikely. The way this thread plays out....... It just doesn't necessarily mean what we assume. He could be thinking up all sorts of ways to handle the next challenge better, all the while this thread is stuck in the past. It's as if here he gets to relive the event, stick to his guns - no windshield will be broken....

We don't know. We can offer our approach, suggestions, point out errors. If I watched the video, I might be a bit more critical of the guy. It just seems this has left the side of being helpful and is now an ego stroking pissing match. You ever hear the phrase you can't fix stupid? If his judgement is as poor as you claim it was at that moment- no post of advice will fix that.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I understand all that. At this point, the guy isn't in a place to do what you ask him. Seems to me, at this point any engagement on here over what hid did versus what he should have done, that's kind of continuing the fight itself. At this point. What you want is for him to concede a point to you, here on this forum. What he needs to do is have a real understanding of how he handled it and take responsibility for his own shortcomings. He doesn't really need to do anything. Anything he would concede here, that only really pertains to this thread, as if it is something itself to be one or loss.
> 
> I didn't get to see the video. Kia can't go watch the video, it is set to private now, or at least it was. If this was largely the result of a healthy dose of poor judgement, that needs to be learned over time. Also, it doesn't mean he isn't getting the point or thinking about what he could have done better. This kind of thread its own kind of pissing match. The dude got bettered to the tune of a $240 windshield, lost confidence and pride. Now we expect him to ake a whoopin' here too? Seems unlikely. The way this thread plays out....... It just doesn't necessarily mean what we assume. He could be thinking up all sorts of ways to handle the next challenge better, all the while this thread is stuck in the past. It's as if here he gets to relive the event, stick to his guns - no windshield will be broken....
> 
> We don't know. We can offer our approach, suggestions, point out errors. If I watched the video, I might be a bit more critical of the guy. It just seems this has left the side of being helpful and is now an ego stroking pissing match. You ever hear the phrase you can't fix stupid? If his judgement is as poor as you claim it was at that moment- no post of advice will fix that.


You're likely correct. If I'm wrong about something then I'm wrong about something. My main concern was the rather unsettling notion that he doesn't realize the mistakes he made and that he might hurt someone later however you're correct at this point he's just digging in his heels and I should have recognized that and moved on.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> Watch the video that was originally posted.


He took it off


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> he pulls out a gun, started shooting at me...hit the gas tank and can blow up the car.


 So you bought the special edition Michael Bay Prius?

Also Prius have a lot more than 80hp, the C is 99, regular is 134, with significantly more low end torque than nearly anything else on the road, try pushing the gas pedal down at some point, that sucker will move.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> You're likely correct. If I'm wrong about something then I'm wrong about something. My main concern was the rather unsettling notion that he doesn't realize the mistakes he made and that he might hurt someone later however you're correct at this point he's just digging in his heels and I should have recognized that and moved on.


I know I most certainly have learned things from people who were mostly pissing me off at the time. Couples do that all the time. I am sure I have made a point to note a lesson learned while at the same time avoided giving the person the satisfaction of knowing I learned it through them. SOme people are just plain simple and need to learn and relearn over and over the hard way.

Figure at least this much: A thread like this is more likely to benefit some third party out there who has had a couple of close calls. None of us will hear about it. The person who read it and learned just a little bit, just enough to keep their ass out of the fire, probably wont even know where it came from. Some of the stupid shit you see drivers pull, has more to do with bad habits than poor judgement.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> they were holding my car door open. didn't really know what to do at that point, who knows what he'll do if i decide to drive off. I drive a prius doesn't accelerate too quickly.
> 
> I was afraid he might have a gun or something.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> delete post upon uber investigation
> 
> have to make video private


To all of those who are criticizing about safety, do you have a dash cam? If you don't, you are -1 from the start and while your advice is okay, you have plenty to learn too.

Driver, I'm not going to beat you up and good job on the Garmin, I got one recently as well. I made rookie mistakes too and I'm always learning and I'm a real cabbie. As much as I see you guys as pretend cabs, safety comes first so let's all avoid these scenarios...

You were pulling away and stopped when your car had 3 peeps in it and 2 people were walking up, ask your passengers, "Do you know these guys?" If they say 'Yes', you may be about to get jacked, kick them out or get out and run to the construction guys, or drive to the nearest police station. If they say. 'No', drive away, 8mph, right turn that's not your direct route, illegal u-turn, whatever, doesn't matter.

If you made the mistake of letting the asshole open the door (i did once), still drive away. Your passengers are not going to fall out and the asshole is going to get out of the way or get run over, that's his problem. If you truly think there is a gun potentially involved, drive away. If nothing else, you could have crept up to the construction zone, criminals don't want to be around witnesses.

KEEP YOUR DOORS LOCKED! I do my best to remind myself every time someone gets outs of my cab, "doors locked". Headed to the bar avenue, "doors locked". anything resembling a rough area, "doors locked." 1pm pickup at the church, doors locked. We had a cabbie stabbed to death by a psycho well-to-do suburb kid who got picked up from a bank surrounded by million dollar homes.

You were okay to pickup where you did because the people were there already but if you are not loading and getting the hell out of Dodge, the uber/amateurs who tell you it was dangerous are correct.

Listen to criticism and be your own worst critic. Peeps might sound condescending or lame but if they have a point, get past the personality part. Anytime I have an experience/fare with the slightest question of safety, I ask myself what I missed, what I could have done better and how I will handle it in the future.


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

I hope the police are able to assist you here, but bruh.... that was a terrible/dangerous pickup, and it's funny that you don't see what you did wrong. Hahaha.

Some advice to all drivers - when picking up passengers, don't do what's convenient for passengers, do what's safest for you as well as for the passenger. If you're on a busy street, pull over where you can safely (parking space, block a drive way, red zone if you have to, etc., but don't pull over in a bus zone though, haha), just get out of the car and bike lanes. If the passenger has to walk a few more feet, it's ok.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Beur said:


> Let's see you made an illegal u-turn, made an unsafe stop, blocked traffic in a construction zone putting other drivers at risk of a head on collision, and you sat there for 2-minutes after he struck your vehicle once.
> 
> You're not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer.


Beur, you are correct.... but your LEO background shows in your totally correct comment.
This appears to be a case of "one more trip" vs. "common sense".

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/common sense


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Locking of doors is critical. Be sure all the auto locks work properly so they can't get lucky. If you see a threat arising, at the very least put your foot on the brake and put the car in drive or reverse and try to be aware of traffic. If you are forced to deal with some sort of aggressive move, there is no fumbling. 

Toby is right- don't discriminate where and when you lock your doors, it should be the same as using your turn signal, you use it all the time and then remove it from the decision process to focus on other things.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Beur, you are correct.... but your LEO background shows in your totally correct comment.
> This appears to be a case of "one more trip" vs. "common sense".
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/common sense


Or it's a case of experience vs newbie. Beur knowing the traffic laws is good (even while exaggerating the risks) but not that helpful in this situation. Although he's right about sticking around when the belt hit the window. Belittling or chastising peeps about safety doesn't serve the purpose.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

One must know when to jet for safety... Not doing the U turn and blocking traffic in a construction zone...... Well Uber doesn't give you a 007 "license to kill".


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Toby said:


> Or it's a case of experience vs newbie. Beur knowing the traffic laws is good (even while exaggerating the risks) but not that helpful in this situation. Although he's right about sticking around when the belt hit the window. Belittling or chastising peeps about safety doesn't serve the purpose.


Clearly none of the styles of educating this driver worked. It's neither my experiences as a driver nor in law enforcement, it's just plain old common sense.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

LOL!
Would love to see this in court.....
Yes you car was damaged, but we need to give your kiester a citation for stupidity in a construction zone.......


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Beur said:


> Clearly none of the styles of educating this driver worked. It's neither my experiences a driver or in law enforcement, it's just plain old common sense.


Who knows what he learned? You are talking about a person's response to fear. That takes a while to relearn what is partly reflexive. Everyone said their piece. Lots of good advice. A bit of name calling in the heat of battle best put to rest. Clifford Chong needs our help. He wants to drop Lyft and Uber exclusively. We should all leave this thread and let this person lick their wounds, heal and give things a good bit of thought. He needs time...... Cliff needs advice. He needs nonstop advice.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Who knows what he learned? You are talking about a person's response to fear. That takes a while to relearn what is partly reflexive. Everyone said their piece. Lots of good advice. A bit of name calling in the heat of battle best put to rest. Clifford Chong needs our help. He wants to drop Lyft and Uber exclusively. We should all leave this thread and let this person lick their wounds, heal and give things a good bit of thought. He needs time...... Cliff needs advice. He needs nonstop advice.


Clifford Chang is another post....
This is the railing azndriver87 post


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Clifford Chang is another post....
> This is the railing azndriver87 post


Indeed. My point was we have all had our say here. Whether or not the OP agrees with all our fine advice here over the course of this thread, I have seen little evidence to suggest some of it wont sink in over time. It might take a day or too of pride letting....... some of the advice, maybe not the best of it is likely to sink in.

Now brother Clifford is a different story. His picture could be that of a brick wall. If we are going to go on and on at a guy with a good point or two, well "ol Cliff is our man. I just feel we may want to shift our focus to the mentioned C Chong post. The point has been made here. Chong needs us. He does not need me, but he needs someone's help.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Indeed. My point was we have all had our say here. Whether or not the OP agrees with all our fine advice here over the course of this thread, I have seen little evidence to suggest some of it wont sink in over time. It might take a day or too of pride letting....... some of the advice, maybe not the best of it is likely to sink in.
> 
> Now brother Clifford is a different story. His picture could be that of a brick wall. If we are going to go on and on at a guy with a good point or two, well "ol Cliff is our man. I just feel we may want to shift our focus to the mentioned C Chong post. The point has been made here. Chong needs us. He does not need me, but he needs someone's help.


I missed the Chong post, but I thought RockinEZ gave him some sound tinfoil advice!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Beur said:


> I missed the Chong post, but I thought RockinEZ gave him some sound tinfoil advice!


I'm not sure the kid will get the reference. Man does he sound young and...... younger. Very young. Pure torture. It's like watching a guy try to go over Niagara falls in a row boat. You get lots of people who rightly get upset when newbies get hammered by the masses hear for naive posts. Chong is young, but he isn't a new driver anymore...... The best thing he could do for his driving is let it go until he's 30. Maybe.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I'm not sure the kid will get the reference. Man does he sound young and...... younger. Very young. Pure torture. It's like watching a guy try to go over Niagara falls in a row boat. You get lots of people who rightly get upset when newbies get hammered by the masses hear for naive posts. Chong is young, but he isn't a new driver anymore...... The best thing he could do for his driving is let it go until he's 30. Maybe.


I'm willing to bet he's one of those super smart, brilliant people who just don't get real life, I'm talking beyond common sense. Like idiot savant smart, is idiot savant PC?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

One of the things I learned from my ex wife, a police woman, was the most effective weapon you have while driving is your car. 
I divorced her kiester, but I still remember the stuff she said


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

OK I am an engineer. Cross posting is making me crazy


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

We all have our problems....
Proper documentation is one of mine.
People think engineers create stuff.. 
What we really do is document that creation


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> We all have our problems....
> Proper documentation is one of mine.
> People think engineers create stuff..
> What we really do is document that creation


I'm great at documentation, it's all about the appropriate buzz words.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Some people here are so mean. Nobody knows how they'd react in such a situation. It's much easier to judge the situation while sitting on your couch, but being in the middle of the situation, your mind might tell you to do the wrong action.
I know where you're coming from OP. If someone assaults me, or damages my car, i might also try to stick around and make sure the ****** who did it would get in trouble. I won't just run away and let the dick gets away with it that easy.

But since you got his ugly face on camera, you should've just drove off regardless of the situation of your passengers or doors. 

I wish you the best. Let us know if/how uber helps you out.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I've scanned through a few posts and have not yet understood the reason for the attack...but let me try to see if i can make out from the video

U picked up 3 latinos, and then one of their friend/enemy come later and attacked your car? Or did you block traffic and piss someone off and they attack your car?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Raider most people on the internet prefer to attack than give a useful comment. It's the norm.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Raider said:


> I've scanned through a few posts and have not yet understood the reason for the attack...but let me try to see if i can make out from the video
> 
> U picked up 3 latinos, and then one of their friend/enemy come later and attacked your car? Or did you block traffic and piss someone off and they attack your car?


the passenger had some beef with the people who smashed my window

Repair cost was only $220 to replace the windshield. I asked Uber if they can reimburse me using the "cleaning fee"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> the passenger had some beef with the people who smashed my window
> 
> Repair cost was only $220 to replace the windshield. I asked Uber if they can reimburse me using the "cleaning fee"


I would not ask so much as simply turn it in as a "friend" of the pax broke it. And keep pushing. Be surprised if you get it but let us know. I got my car charger paid for when a friend of the app holder stood on it but uber said they don't like to charge for "incidental danages". Like a $15 charger on a $9 trip with 4 pax is "incidental" to ME.

Damages are something they can also charge for but since the offender was not IN the car it could be difficult. You could argue you couldn't leave as the pax had the door open and so his actions contributed. That's what I'd say but I wouldn't be too hopeful.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

You have the dudes face on video, take it to the cops and have that dude arrested. You swing something at my direction that is considered assault. He needs to learn to control his anger


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> yah lets see.... if i drove off, escalated the issue, he pulls out a gun, started shooting at me, that can hit me or damage my car, hit the gas tank and can blow up the car.
> 
> also add to the risk of cross traffic collision (endangering myself even further) or the hitting the construction crew (felony, jail time). yah............. no.


Hit the gas tank and blow up the car?

You watch too many movies.

And, you're clearly in the wrong business.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Raider said:


> You have the dudes face on video, take it to the cops and have that dude arrested. You swing something at my direction that is considered assault. He needs to learn to control his anger


I tried, DC Police refused to arrest the person.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

DC is a strange place for those of us that live on the West Coast.
I was sent to Oracle University to learn the latest changes to the Oracle engineering module. 
The course lasted a week, and was taught in Reston VA. 
They kept us busy 10 hours a day, and I didn't get much time to visit DC. 
At the end of the week I took the rental car to the National Mall after class. I arrived too late to go many places, but was able to see some of the Memorials, where I was very impressed. 
As the sun went down I noticed the National Mall cleared out pretty quickly. 
I was informed by a person that was closing up a tour booth that it was time for me to get out of there before I became a victim. 

I was a bit confused as even though SoCal is not all Disneyland, you are relatively safe in most areas. 
I received the rude awakening that tourists get. Our Nation's Capital is not a safe city. 
One must get to a bar or restaurant and off the streets after sundown if you are near the National Mall. 

I took I-25 back to Reston completely deflated. 
If the National Mall is not safe after sunset, why the hell doesn't Congress (who is responsible for DC) do something about it?
Our Capital is not safe, and our Congress is dropping the ball on DC.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> I tried, DC Police refused to arrest the person.


I'm glad you kept your cool. You could have been the angered driver and ran them over like this one. [link below]

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-driver-charged-with-running-cyclist-down-2015-4


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

let me guess the fare wasnt a surge.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> they were holding my car door open. didn't really know what to do at that point, who knows what he'll do if i decide to drive off. I drive a prius doesn't accelerate too quickly.
> 
> I was afraid he might have a gun or something.


^^^
Don't the Yakuza drive bullet proof Priuses?


----------



## MDuberguy (Oct 27, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> DC is a strange place for those of us that live on the West Coast.
> I was sent to Oracle University to learn the latest changes to the Oracle engineering module.
> The course lasted a week, and was taught in Reston VA.
> They kept us busy 10 hours a day, and I didn't get much time to visit DC.
> ...


Ummmm, no. Just no.

The Mall is one of the safest places in D.C., since it essentially has Secret Service Uniformed Police, FBI Uniformed Police, and U.S. Park Police all over it, even at night(because it runs right behind the White House). And there is no "I-25" in the D.C. area.

azndriver87 made a few mistakes, hopefully he will learn from them.

I do want to ask though... you've been in D.C. for what, 2 months maybe? What are the reasons you have had to call the police a "few" times?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i lived in DC before for a year.

i used to live near howard university so I called in because:
1) college kids were partying and being way too loud next door
2) my car rear window was smashed in.

As much as you guys think "it's a mistake" like i said, it was cleared by DC police and Uber. I showed them the video they said it was fine.


----------

